# Kubota 2 cylinder diesel powered HondaRT5000



## Scotthondubota (Sep 15, 2021)

I'm in the middle of installing a kubota 2 cylinder diesel into a HondaRT5000. Has anyone attempted to do this or something similiar?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Plenty or YT vids showing repower options with Harbor Freight engines.  Amazing how those work so good over the vintage original engines. 

I myself stay clear of anything that is 2-cly diesel due to the diesel hammering. They are like a loud popcorn machine and run a tad higher in RPMs over a 3-cly. Yet, a 2-cly gasser runs a bit better.

You could try to tune an exhaust to control some of the noise of the Kubota 2-cly engine. That Honda RT5000 is such a tiny machine to begin with. A great SCUT for it's day. Bummer there are not many around anymore.


----------



## Scotthondubota (Sep 15, 2021)

I was lucky enough to find 2 Honda RT5000's and bought both, one was in great running condition and I use it to mow every week, the 2nd one did not run and had some issues. I had a donor T1600 Kubota so I started modifying the Honda to install the 2 cylinder diesel. So far I've got the engine installed and it runs and everything works on the tractor itself as far as the hydraulic lifts and PTO's. I'm working on the wiring and gauges now. some significant modifications to the drive train and new spots for the gas tank and battery will need to be made also. My thoughts were pairing the torque and HP of the diesel with the gearing of the Honda would make a great workhorse for using the push blade and box blade.

Thanks,


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Scotthondubota said:


> I was lucky enough to find 2 Honda RT5000's and bought both, one was in great running condition and I use it to mow every week, the 2nd one did not run and had some issues. I had a donor T1600 Kubota so I started modifying the Honda to install the 2 cylinder diesel. So far I've got the engine installed and it runs and everything works on the tractor itself as far as the hydraulic lifts and PTO's. I'm working on the wiring and gauges now. some significant modifications to the drive train and new spots for the gas tank and battery will need to be made also. My thoughts were pairing the torque and HP of the diesel with the gearing of the Honda would make a great workhorse for using the push blade and box blade.
> 
> Thanks,


How does it sound? Is it prone for hearing protection? Or have you done enough to muffle the hammering out the exhaust? 

Nice you found the 2 Hondas.


----------



## Scotthondubota (Sep 15, 2021)

Sounds great, no louder then the original honda motor that was on it when running at operating RPMs, only way you can tell its a deisel is at idle and qhen you first start it.


----------



## tjingers (10 mo ago)

I'm in the middle of a similar swap, but finding it necessary to tilt the engine about 15 degrees off vertical to get things lined up, and also making a custom oil pan/pickup tube. Did you cut into the spine frame to clear the oil pan on that one? I'm working with a z482 kubota


----------



## Scotthondubota (Sep 15, 2021)

tjingers said:


> I'm in the middle of a similar swap, but finding it necessary to tilt the engine about 15 degrees off vertical to get things lined up, and also making a custom oil pan/pickup tube. Did you cut into the spine frame to clear the oil pan on that one? I'm working with a z482 kubota


I cut the frame off the donor T1600 and mounted it on the frame of the Honda using custom made brackets off the original mounts to clear the oil pan. In turn this raised the height of the output shaft so I had to grind out some of the base of the steering column for the drive shaft to pas through. I'd be interested in seeing some pictures of your progress.


----------



## tjingers (10 mo ago)

I think i know what you mean w/the steering column. I opted to leave it right where it was and offset the engine a little as shown here.
This puts the engine on a bit of a tilt but should be ok. Made up 4 engine mounts so far and a coupler to mate the original shaft w/the kubota. 
My goal is to really make it fit under the original body work as much as possible, though i might have to graft in a "power bulge" for the exhaust and radiator (thinking i can reuse a honda 3813 radiator i have lying around, but in front of the engine). 
Next up is the oil pan.


----------



## Scotthondubota (Sep 15, 2021)

I would have liked to kept hood original but I will have to do modifications to the top to where the latch was located because of the radiator. I will also have to modify the center drive shaft cover because of the angle on the driveshaft now. The way I installed it allows me to use the pulley for the mower deck if I wanted to, the Kubota has a double pulley upfront and one of them lines up with the pulley to run the mower deck.
Do you know if installing it on that angle will give you any trouble with maintaining oil pressure when running on hills?
I like what your doing there and please keep me posted, I will upload some more pics of mine when I get it out soon.


----------



## Scotthondubota (Sep 15, 2021)

Any progress on your build?


----------



## tjingers (10 mo ago)

Oh man, i completely forgot to post any updates here. 
It's running and moving, but there's a few things to finish up. 
All the tires got tubed, I built an oil pan and reconfigured the sump to go to the lowest point/reservoir. 
I did end up modifying the hood extensively to give myself lots of room for the radiator and turbocharger/exhaust. I built an oil feed and drain tube for that. 

























Custom exhaust manifold and down pipe (no muffler... i may add one later)








Some pictures of the hood metalwork and finished w/a grille from a honda 3813 rider
















Some more body work on the tunnel cover








Made a whole fuel system up and built a tank that slots in under the original gas cap door


















To be continued in the next post... (i can only have 10 pictures)


----------



## tjingers (10 mo ago)

I spent a few days making an all new wiring harness and battery tray for it (Some extra lights in the cluster for when i get around to adding more lenses). I grabbed another fuse block from the 3813 and incorporated a glow plug button where the CHOKE cable used to be. The bulbs are from a fiero cluster with some tig rod bent up to hold them in place.































Got a coolant bottle and fill cap from the 3813 (also the radiator came from there)









I think i'm out of relevant pictures.... but it's been a ride. 
I'm currently working on how to get the electric PTO clutch i bought for the front to fit in the frame and get a belt routed to it. 
The wiring harness is also like only 95% complete. 
Another project kicked it out of the garage for a while to the shed, but it's been tugging some stuff around like a free craftsman i found down the street.


----------



## Scotthondubota (Sep 15, 2021)

Wow you've put the work in my friend looks great! Im jealous of the custom hood!
Your makimg me go look at mine now.....i have been useing it to work my hard over so i haven't done anything to mine yet, but you sure got me interested.


----------



## Scotthondubota (Sep 15, 2021)

You didnt happen to make 2 of tbose gas tanks did ya, lol


----------



## tjingers (10 mo ago)

Scotthondubota said:


> You didnt happen to make 2 of tbose gas tanks did ya, lol


I can post the dimensions when i get a chance to measure it, it's roughly the size of a 12 pack of beer haha, I figure the kubota should run for the rest of my life on that much fuel.


----------

